# ceg lite epoxy grout



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Anyone try this stuff. I just picked a container.....I just need to regrout an area for a customer on their countertop. Haven't tried it yet but already concerned whether to return it and go get some spectralock instead. I've used spectralock before with good results. 
My concerns are it says for cleanup/sponging to use water with a few drops of dish soap, and a review I just read elsewhere says it's crappy to work with/floating. Spectralock was pretty decent to work with and cleanup was with water/vinegar. 
Oh and of course to use an sponge specific for epoxy which spectralock provides in each container and ceg lite doesn't.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Can't reply on ceg but if you're looking for bulletproof, easy to install and completely stain-proof, try a bucket of QuartzLock 2. It comes premixed and the unused can be stored for 2 years for another go-around!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Never heard of it... is Ceg the name of the company??


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

http://www.custombuildingproducts.com/ProductCatalog/Grout/ceg-lite.aspx?user=arc&lang=en

there's what I found, apparently the company is Custom Building Products.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Custom... got ya


----------



## dsconstructs (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Angus, seems the closest distributor for quartz lock is well over an hours drive from here.....for just this patch em up job, I don't see me driving or having it shipped for one little container. 
Perhaps next time I have a start from scratch project :thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> Can't reply on ceg but if you're looking for bulletproof, easy to install and completely stain-proof, try a bucket of QuartzLock 2. It comes premixed and the unused can be stored for 2 years for another go-around!





dsconstructs said:


> Thanks Angus, seems the closest distributor for quartz lock is well over an hours drive from here.....for just this patch em up job, I don't see me driving or having it shipped for one little container.
> Perhaps next time I have a start from scratch project :thumbup:


Don't worry he won't give up until the only grout available in the known universe is QL2. Him and Opie trade sponsor supplied thongs :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Don't worry he won't give up until the only grout available in the known universe is QL2. Him and Opie trade sponsor supplied thongs :laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Angus, I'll have to ask the next time at the supplier... I noticed all the QL2 ads & samples went away... don't know what happened there?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tech Dawg said:


> Angus, I'll have to ask the next time at the supplier... I noticed all the QL2 ads & samples went away... don't know what happened there?


You quit buying the best grout available. Now they only sell to me!

Angus exclusive! (no thongs allowed :blink


----------

